# farbverbindlichen Proof erstellen



## barbiturator (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben für uns ein Faltdisplay mit Corel Draw erstellt und wollen dieses jetzt drucken lassen. Die Druckerei schreibt aber: wir sollen einen Farbverbindlichen Proof beilegen nach Fogra Standard.

Wir sind keine Profis auf diesem Gebiet, haben uns aber mit der grundsätzlichen Thematik auseinandergesetzt und wissen jetzt schonmal was das ist.

Nun aber zu meiner Frage:

Kann uns jemand erklären, wie wir einen farbverbindlichen Proof mit Corel Draw X4 erstellen?


----------



## janoc (11. Juni 2008)

Frag mal bei der Druckerei an, ob die dir das Proof erstellen können – sollte im Normalfall möglich sein.


----------

